# Quad Snubians



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Dolly kidded last night 10:30-11:30 pm. Took a bit longer then normal for her. With so many it seemed to take her awhile to get them positioned. 
I had to assist on the second to last one but everything else went well. 

I was expecting all white babies, since it's such a dominant color, and was pleasantly surprised. Two black bucklings and two white/cream doelings. They are 5/8 Nubian, 3/8 Saanen.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh wow, they are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Aww they are so cute!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## The3ps (Feb 10, 2013)

They are beautiful congrats! I had 4 born two weeks ago and they had my heart as soon as they born.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh they are so cute! Does that one cream one have a black streak on her side? It almost looks like it in the pics but there isn't a pic with that other side! So funny to see 2 black and 2 white babies out of a brown mama!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How adorable ! My favorite by far is the last picture 
If that isn't a Kodak moment I don't know what is , lolol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how adorable, and four!!! :O

congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are just precious! Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just precious!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. These are our first quads and we're very excited. From my favorite doe too. It was already planned for but she's staying dry next year. She's had twins, quads, triplets, twins, and quads again. That Mama needs a break.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Oh they are so cute! Does that one cream one have a black streak on her side? It almost looks like it in the pics but there isn't a pic with that other side! So funny to see 2 black and 2 white babies out of a brown mama!


You are correct but it's just meconium. Guess Dolly and I both missed cleaning it up.

She's even had a moonspotted buckling a few years back. Oddest thing. One huge moonspoot on the right side.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> How adorable ! My favorite by far is the last picture
> If that isn't a Kodak moment I don't know what is , lolol.


Thank you! At 3 1/2 she's really into the kids this year. We've already been out three times today and I had to carry her back in kicking and screaming. She loves picking them up. This batch has should be extra gentle.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> You are correct but it's just meconium. Guess Dolly and I both missed cleaning it up.
> 
> She's even had a moonspotted buckling a few years back. Oddest thing. One huge moonspoot on the right side.


Well, darn. LOL I was just thinking how really cool that would be to have that one black streak!


----------



## Wiseacres' Nubies (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies! Our crazy goat had quads too :doh:But only one was a girl and she was the runt. Crazy goats! But again, congratulations they are gorgeous! And so is the proud mama!


----------

